# Dupont Drops Antitrust Suit Against Monsanto



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Guess this means they kissed and made up. And we're going to pay.

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/monsanto-dupont-agree-to-end-antitrust-soybean-patent-lawsuits/article_64625d64-4d76-51d9-949d-fb0fde3c00b1.html

Ralph


----------

